# Java Programmierideen



## devian_der_999 (4. Dezember 2008)

Aloha. 

Ich dacht mir ich mach mal ein allgemeineres Thema auf ;-);-);-)

Bin gerade ein bischen in der Zwickmühle.
Ich bring mir gerade Java bei. 
Funktioniert auch ganz gut, nur solangsam gehen mir die ideen aus was man noch Programieren könnt. 

Also um ma ein ungefairen stand meines Wissens zu geben: 
Angefangen hat es mit (oh Wunder) einem "Hello World" Programm.
Mittlerweile saß ich an solchen Projekten:

(wahnsinn ich weiß) Taschenrechner mit GUI,
Bremsweg berechnung(mit kleiner Animation),
Java 3D Kollision programiert,
und mein letztes Projekt: ein News-Ticker

habt ihr nicht ne Idee was ich mal in angriff nehmen könnt? 

alles an Ideen ist mir Willkommen.
wichtig ist mir nur, dass das fertige programm auch irgend einen nutzen hat. 

(der News-Ticker z.B. läuft in einer Schule für Vertretungs Pläne)


----------



## TS-JC (4. Dezember 2008)

Nen Chat wäre doch mal was um ClientServer Verbindungen zu lernen
Sowas haben wir in der Schule gemacht

weiterhin:
- Datenbankanwendung wie zb billiges Notizspeichern
- Nen Textbrowser oder so, sprich nen Prog das URLs aufrufen kann und zb den Statuscode auch auswertet
- Bildbearbeitung wie zb in einem Bild einen Farbtyp in einen anderen ändern


----------



## devian_der_999 (4. Dezember 2008)

Hmm der Chat is schon ne richtig gute Idee. Und ich weiß auch schon, wo ich denn anwende^^

Danke für die Ideen!!


----------



## devian_der_999 (4. Dezember 2008)

Ach son mist. in der firma sind alle Ports zu. Was nen Chat unmöglich macht...

sonst noch irgend wer ne idee?

(Also ohne Netzwerk)


----------



## benhaze (4. Dezember 2008)

nen Adressbuch ist immer ein guter Ansatz....
Schön mit Datenbank und so....
Erst fängste mit einer Tabelle an:

*Adressen*
mit
- Name
- Straße
- plz 
- ort

Dann erweiterst du dein Programm und fängst an alles zu normalisieren...


----------



## devian_der_999 (4. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt. Is keine schlechte Idee.. aber ich hab bei mir in der firma, kein datenbank zugrif. und sql-server oder so installiern darf ich auch net. Ich hab ma eins auf Konsolen basis gemacht. (ohne DB) hat ganz gut Funktioniert xD


----------



## devian_der_999 (4. Dezember 2008)

Hmmm. Ich glaub ich hab ne Idee.

Ich bastel mir ein Desktop Assistent.

der fragt dich z.B. "was möchtest du tun."

dann anworte ich(erstmal mit Tastatur) z.B. "Musik hören".

Und er startet dann den Player. und wenn er das nicht kennt, hat mann die Möglich keit ihm das "bei zu bringen".^^

Eins schön großes projekt und schön schwierig. ausserdem immer weiter erweiter bar.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,



> Ach son mist. in der firma sind alle Ports zu. Was nen Chat unmöglich macht...


Na und? Du kannst doch einen Server lokal laufen lassen und dich auch lokal damit verbinden...

Gruß Tom


----------



## benhaze (4. Dezember 2008)

> aber ich hab bei mir in der firma, kein datenbank zugrif. und sql-server oder so installiern darf ich auch net.


Wenn du Java installiert hast (1.6) dann hast du die JAVA-DB automatisch dabei.
Die kannste ja nutzen. Oder MySQL.



> Ich bastel mir ein Desktop Assistent.


Aber eigentlich ist es vollkommen egal womit du anfängst.
Hauptsache du fängts freiwillig damit an rumzuspielen.
aber:


> Ich bring mir gerade Java bei.


versuch nicht mit so super komplexen themen *anzufangen*.
Wenn du noch keine Erfahrung hast, könntest du so schnell die Lust verlieren.

So nen popeliges Adressbuch oder so eine Kassetten-Verwaltung ist in jedem Fall ganz gut...oder nen Benzinkostenrechner (da brauchste auch keine Datenbank).


----------



## devian_der_999 (4. Dezember 2008)

richtig. Aber dazu brauch ich erstmal ein Server. und ich hab keine recht denn zu installieren


----------



## devian_der_999 (4. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt schon. Aber so kleine Sachen hab ich ja schon gemacht. 
Nun will ich mich langsam aber sicher mal an größere Projkte wagen.

Und da ist doch son Desktop Assistent ganz gut weil mann quasi ein Grund gerüßt schaft und dias dann (je nach wissens stand) immer weiter erweitern kann xD


----------



## Anime-Otaku (4. Dezember 2008)

devian_der_9999999 hat gesagt.:


> richtig. Aber dazu brauch ich erstmal ein Server. und ich hab keine recht denn zu installieren



Ein Server braucht man nicht "installieren" .... den entpackt man und gut ist^^

Ansonsten kannst du auch eine Dateibasierende oder im Speicher basierende Datenbank, wie z.B. HSQL verwenden.


----------



## thomasbe (4. Dezember 2008)

Also was immer am Anfang beliebt ist, ist ein Finanzprogramm in dem du irgendwelche Darlehn und so ausrechnest


----------



## benhaze (4. Dezember 2008)

> Ein Server braucht man nicht "installieren" .... den entpackt man und gut ist


GENAU!
anstatt setup_server*.exe* -> setup_server*.zip* !


----------



## devian_der_999 (5. Dezember 2008)

Ja ok. dann bekomm ich nen server drauf. 

Aber dann kommt mein Abtteilungs leiter und macht mir die Hölle heiß, wenn ders Rausbekommt ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## benhaze (5. Dezember 2008)

Verstehe ich nicht ganz?!
Die Server-Software läuft doch lokal bei dir aufm Rechner?!
Und die Software ist bereits vorhanden! (JavaDB)
Das würde im Prinzip bedeuten, dir wird verboten ein vorhandenes, bestimmtes Programm zu starten.

Bist du in der Entwicklung tätig?
Wie stellt sich denn dein Abteilungsleiter vor, wie du Java lernen sollst?


> Aber dann kommt mein Abtteilungs leiter und macht mir die Hölle heiß, wenn ders Rausbekommt


Du solltest das deinen Abteilungsleiter logisch begründen lassen. (wenn du in irgendeiner Weise in der Entwicklung tätig bist. Bist du normaler Sachbearbeiter, würde ich dich auch nix installieren lassen...wozu auch...java lernen kannste auch zuhause...)


----------



## Clash (5. Dezember 2008)

benhaze hat gesagt.:


> Bist du normaler Sachbearbeiter, würde ich dich auch nix installieren lassen...



Hoi, das hat zwar grad nix mit dem Thema zu tun, aber das Zitat ist echt ein fettes LOL wert


----------



## takidoso (9. Dezember 2008)

naja ist immer so eine Frage was man möchte und was man darf, gelle?

aber ich habe ne echt super Idee für Dich 
und zwar wie schon oben genannt ein Chat Programm....
aber damit Du über Firewalls und Router kommst versuche das doch mit JXTA zu lösen. da gibt es allerlei drin bezogen auf solche Hindernisse.
wenn Du dann erfolgreich mit Deinem Programm über Deinen Firmen-Lan ins Internet chatten kannst, schreibe ein Tutorial für alle 

schreib mir dann mal 'ne Mail wenn Du fertig bist :-D

in diesem Sinne 

Takidoso


----------

